# Looking for a Bypass Tray for Ricoh GX e7700N



## buffettnh (Mar 11, 2013)

New or used, does not matter. Please drop me an email at [email protected]

Thanks!
Jay


----------



## buffettnh (Mar 11, 2013)

Anyone? I am open to used, too.


----------



## softballover (Nov 21, 2010)

i have a whole new printer w bypass tray. wha tdo you want to spend?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Is the by pass tray from the GX-7000 compatible ? If so I have a couple from my two dead ones.


----------



## familyfanclub (Jan 22, 2008)

freebird1963 said:


> Is the by pass tray from the GX-7000 compatible ? If so I have a couple from my two dead ones.


Conde tells me they are compatiable. What's the max paper size that your tray will hold? 

Ricoh 100-sheet By1020 Multi Bypass Accs Tray (Refurbished) Mfr P/N 405748

I'm interested if it's got the paper size I need. Looking for up to 13" x 21"...which Conde indicates either will hold.


----------



## onestep26 (Jan 21, 2014)

freebird1963 said:


> Is the by pass tray from the GX-7000 compatible ? If so I have a couple from my two dead ones.


I would be interested in one of your bypass trays if still available.
Any chance you can email me [email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey Guys I sold my by pass tray. Only thing I have left is 2 of the paper trays.
Oh and a couple waste tanks.

Mark


----------



## elliewear (Nov 10, 2014)

Am looking for a bypass tray for a Ricoh GXe7700n. Please let me know at [email protected]


----------



## buffettnh (Mar 11, 2013)

elliewear said:


> Am looking for a bypass tray for a Ricoh GXe7700n. Please let me know at [email protected]


FYI I have been using one for the 7000 with no problem now for the past 9 months.


----------



## elliewear (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks for the information. I am looking to purchase a new or used bypass tray for a Ricoh GXe7700. I'm told that the bypass tray for a 7000 will work. Please let me know at [email protected]


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

The one he is using is from a Gx-7000. He bought it from me.
Good to hear it worked out for him.


----------

